
Viewpoint: 'I feel like was accidentally hired' - mhandley
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53180073
======
mhandley
I fear that HN folks have got tired of this topic, but this is really well
written and it made me think.

~~~
Jaruzel
Also posting this to HN, and seeing that you got here first :)

I just wanted to add, that this seems like a very US-centric view. Here in the
UK, I have worked with many non-white people over my career, and I've hired
several to work on my teams. Certainly in London, race doesn't really come
into it - if you are the best fit, you get hired, regardless of your ethnicity
(it's illegal to do otherwise in fact).

~~~
mhandley
I think there's a real risk of complacency. Computer Science is for the most
part quite a diverse community, both here in the UK and in the US, and I love
that. But there _are_ groups who are very underepresented. In my CS classes in
London there are a wide range of ethnic and national backgrounds, but there
are relatively few black students. This doesn't need to be self-perpetuating.
We should take Ibrahim's comments seriously, and try to be more welcoming.

